# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  كيبورد جديد جداً ...

## هدوء عاصف

*كيبورد جديد جداً* 
*ركّبله بس شاشة كمبيوتر وفيّع*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ياي شو بجنن من وين ببيعوو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ياي شو بجنن من وين ببيعوو



*ع بسطات حسبة السوق*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

على اي حسبة يا اخوي الي بـ جرش ولى الي بـ المفرق :yelling:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> على اي حسبة يا اخوي الي بـ جرش ولى الي بـ المفرق :yelling:



*يا بنت الحلال حسبة وسط البلد ، خلص روحي ع سقف السيل بتلاقي هناك ولا اقولك فيه مكان 100% رح تلاقي فيه ، ع رغدان ، يا عيني هناك ع بسطات السيديهات كل اشي بتلاقي ، جنب باصات الرصيفة*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

خلص اتفقنا كل يوم بمر من هناك  :SnipeR (78):

----------


## moath

يسلموووووووووو

----------

